
SpaceX Falcon Heavy Muscles Way into $130M Military Contract - rbanffy
http://fortune.com/2018/06/22/spacex-falcon-heavy-military-launch-contract/
======
itchyjunk
Great, this will build confidence on FH for non-military hopefully. I've heard
that FH will not only make larger research satellite possible but also more
complicated ones. (Something about folding the wings limiting satellite
capabilities for smaller launch vehicles that I read). I wonder if this also
means more and cheaper cubesats making it to space.

Some people might be concerned with the morality of all this . But I still see
this as overall progress of humanity in their space venture.

~~~
Pica_soO
Nobody mentioning the biggest hope for basically having ventures bundling
abundant energy in space and sending it to earth?

Carbon free with nearly no infrastructure costs beside some huge foilmirrors
and heat collecting powerstations?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-
based_solar_power](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space-based_solar_power)

~~~
hughes
Is there some kind of sunlight shortage on Earth? Why would this be necessary?

~~~
Pica_soO
Building structures on earth to collect sunlight is expensive due to need for
maintenance, inefficient due to weather and day/night cycles and the
transportproblem (no line of sight/ cables) and needs lots of land.

Spacebased power generation can get around that.

~~~
ceejayoz
Space stations are expensive to maintain, experience a day/night cycle in the
sort of orbits you'd have to use, and can't have cables either...

------
nicktelford
> SpaceX president Glynne Shotwell

As much as I like to think this is a typo, the W and L keys are on opposite
sides of the keyboard... ️

~~~
dogma1138
Quite possibly a dictation error, but this just indicates that the copy at
Fortune is pretty bad.

